# Hitachi CW40 Scroll Saw



## CivilEngineer13

I'm looking at buying a new scroll saw that doesn't cost $450 (aka, a DeWalt), and was wondering if anyone here has heard anything about the Hitachi CW40 Scroll Saw? 

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## BHOFM

CE,

I would check the local pawn shops first, they seem
to always have several to choose from.

I got a near new Delta for $20!


----------



## wfahey

CE

I just bought a CW40 last Friday. I am by no means as accomplished as others I have seen on this website but I have really enjoyed the saw. It was easy to assemble, came with a stand and takes both pinned and straight blades. It also has a connection for dust collection. I cleaned and waxed the table so wood would slide over easier. From what I have read, the Dewalt is the way to go if you really want a great scroll saw. If you just want a decent one to get started with, I personally feel the Hitachi meets that need.


----------



## drcollins804

CE
I have a Dewalt but have heard some really good things about the CW40. I understand the hesitation to pay for a higher saw but having spent numerpus years using a far inferior saw can say that the Dewalt was definitely worth the money that I spent to get mine. That being said I have found that if you live in a larger area you can find Dewalt scroll saws on craigslist at bargain basement prices as people who never really got into scrolling place theirs up for sale.
David


----------



## CivilEngineer13

Thanks for the replies!

Bill-
How does the pinless blade attachments hold up? I have heard issues with "to many hinge points" and "the bottom blade not holding well". Or have you not used the pinless yet?

Thanks


----------



## wfahey

I used a straight blade tonight on a project and it did slip once. I figured out that when you install the blade in the bottom "chuck" you need to make sure to push it in all the way until it feels grounded. Do the top the same way and you will be fine. I think my issue was from not getting the blade inserted well enough and having too much tension. Hey, I am still learning this thing.

I do wish the dust blower had a little more uumph to it though. It works, but I find myself blowing on it occasionally to clear more dust off. But I am still happy with the saw.


----------



## allpurpose

I'm considering a Hitachi. There's an almost new one for sale on CL quite literally owned by a little old lady. According to the listing it's set in the original box. The sellers mother bought it a few years ago at 87 years old..
Anyway, I'm curious about the clamping mechanisms on this saw. How is the bottom (and top) clamp(s) configured and are they easy to access? Are they toolless or do you need to keep an allen wrench handy at all times? 
What particular things really stand out that might make me want to get this particular saw? One thing I've read is it's very vibration free which isn't my biggest concern. My biggest concern is ease of blade changes and how easy or not it might be to thread a tiny blade through a small drilled hole in a board. It's a major bone of contention with my old Dremel and with the Dremel I've had to remove all the access panels because they're always, always, always in the way..


----------

